# PE Computer Preparation



## cdnEngr (May 19, 2009)

Hello, I am beginning to prepare for the October 2009 PE Computer Exam

Can anyone suggest some good study materials?

Did anyone take the April 2009 new format? How was it? Which books did you use to prepare for the exam?

Thanks


----------



## John Williams (May 19, 2009)

cdnEngr said:


> Hello, I am beginning to prepare for the October 2009 PE Computer Exam
> Can anyone suggest some good study materials?
> 
> Did anyone take the April 2009 new format? How was it? Which books did you use to prepare for the exam?
> ...


Hey Brother, I took the exam this April, think I did well but still have some time before I know if I passed. I think all of your questions have been asked in this topic &amp;quot;http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=6001".

Good luck.


----------



## Leverage (Jun 19, 2009)

I took and passed the new format PE Electrical Computer exam. Get the NCEES Sample exam. I used the EERM and mostly a Computer Architecture book by Hennesey and Patterson. A good software engineering text would be good however, I don't know of one.


----------



## bageloid (Jul 8, 2009)

Leverage said:


> I took and passed the new format PE Electrical Computer exam. Get the NCEES Sample exam. I used the EERM and mostly a Computer Architecture book by Hennesey and Patterson. A good software engineering text would be good however, I don't know of one.



I cant wait to take the computer PE in 4 years, its exactly what I majored in. It actually looks like a piece of cake and i wish i could take it first then do the years of experience.

For software engineering techniques a decent free resource is this site, which unfortunately must be viewed in IE. Was the site our SE class used.


----------



## John Williams (Jul 9, 2009)

Well glad to say I passed both the FE (Oct 2008) and the PE (April 2009). I am selling the books I used to pass both exams. They are all listed on Half.com except for the review DVD’s are on Ebay. All of the prices I put up are the same or lower than anyone else. Thought I would put up the links to them here to try and sell them faster and hopefully help out someone else on this board.

PE (I took Computer Depth April 2009)

•	IEEE Electrical PE Exam Course on 15 DVDs (Dr Blank) http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=200361296102

•	Electrical &amp; Computer Engineering http://product.half.ebay.com/Electrical-Co...7QQtgZvidetails

•	Electrical And Computer PE Sample Examination http://product.half.ebay.com/Electrical-An...6QQtgZvidetails

•	The Art Of Electronics http://product.half.ebay.com/The-Art-Of-El...1QQtgZvidetails

•	Upgrading and Repairing PCs http://product.half.ebay.com/Upgrading-and...1QQtgZvidetails

•	Practice Problems for the Electrical Engineering PE Exam http://product.half.ebay.com/Practice-Prob...0QQtgZvidetails

•	Six-Minute Solutions for Electrical and Computer PE Exam Problems http://product.half.ebay.com/Six-Minute-So...1QQtgZvidetails

•	Schaum's Outline of Software Engineering http://product.half.ebay.com/Schaums-Outli...8QQtgZvidetails

•	Schaum's Outline of Operating Systems http://product.half.ebay.com/Schaums-Outli...7QQtgZvidetails

•	Introduction To Computer Security http://product.half.ebay.com/Introduction-...0QQtgZvidetails

•	Electrical Engineering Reference Manual http://product.half.ebay.com/Electrical-En...2QQtgZvidetails

FE (I took the General morning and Industrial afternoon)

•	Industrial Discipline-Specific Review for the FE/EIT Exam http://product.half.ebay.com/Industrial-Di...2QQtgZvidetails

•	FE Review Manual http://product.half.ebay.com/FE-Review-Man...0QQtgZvidetails

•	Industrial Engineering FE / EIT Exam Preparation http://product.half.ebay.com/Industrial-En...0QQtgZvidetails

If anyone has any questions on the Computer Depth PE let me know. I guess since I passed my advise is worth at least something 

Also buy some of my books!


----------



## guld0017 (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm headed to my 5th try this fall but want to make it my last. I just picked up 3 of your books. My results showed I failed in Computer Systems and Networks and hopefully these books can help. I have some of the older books that you have but don't seem to think they cover much of the computer topics. What were you able to grab from those books?

Thanks to my fourth failing test I also found out that MN requires a class, tutor or another form of continuing education with detailed letters, receipts or transcripts to prove that I'm eligible for the test. Any idea where a computer specific "tutor" can be hired?


----------



## John Williams (Jul 14, 2009)

guld0017 said:


> I'm headed to my 5th try this fall but want to make it my last. I just picked up 3 of your books. My results showed I failed in Computer Systems and Networks and hopefully these books can help. I have some of the older books that you have but don't seem to think they cover much of the computer topics. What were you able to grab from those books?
> Thanks to my fourth failing test I also found out that MN requires a class, tutor or another form of continuing education with detailed letters, receipts or transcripts to prove that I'm eligible for the test. Any idea where a computer specific "tutor" can be hired?


Thanks for picking up some of my books, Ill get them in the mail today. Here are a few more that I highly recommend. They were either borrowed, already sold, or I am keeping them. I have also put the ISBN # so you can pick them up on Amazon or Half.

Upgrading and Repairing PC’s (ISBN: 978-0-7897-3697-0)

Schaum’s Computer Architecture (ISBN: 0-07-136207-X)

Object-oriented and classical software engineering (ISBN: 0072865512)

Digital Design Principles and Practices (ISBN: 0-13-769191-2)

Dictionary of Computer and Internet Terms (ISBN: 978-0-7641-3417-3)

When I started studying I really spent some time just reading up on all the Schaum's stuff, most of them are really good and were a good refresher for me. After that I got a-hold of some sample tests and worked the heck out of the NCEES sample test. I also made sure I knew everything possible about each problem on the sample test.

You mentioned you failed computer systems. I really recommend "Digital Design Principles and Practices" &amp; "Schaum’s Computer Architecture" for that subject. They have everything I think you would need to know for the test. Since that is 40% of the test I would really work on that. I was lucky in that I had 3 classes on computer design in college and sometimes dream in Binary so that was my strongest area.

As far as networks I did not really have any good references, I worked or an ISP for 5 years and anything on the networking stuff was really easy for me and I just knew. You might want to look at taking the Network + exam and getting that book. It would probably cover what you need plus you would have another certification under your belt. Getting Network + and A + certifications might also be enough so you can take the test again. Guess you could always take the test in another state too.

I hope that helps you some let me know if you have any questions and hopefully they can help you out.


----------



## bageloid (Jul 15, 2009)

John Williams said:


> Thanks for picking up some of my books, Ill get them in the mail today. Here are a few more that I highly recommend. They were either borrowed, already sold, or I am keeping them. I have also put the ISBN # so you can pick them up on Amazon or Half.
> Upgrading and Repairing PC’s (ISBN: 978-0-7897-3697-0)
> 
> Schaum’s Computer Architecture (ISBN: 0-07-136207-X)
> ...



How in depth is the network portion of the test? For example I took a networking class in college(low level, layers 1-4). and got an A+ cert with no studying, would i find that portion of the test hard?


----------



## John Williams (Jul 15, 2009)

bageloid said:


> How in depth is the network portion of the test? For example I took a networking class in college(low level, layers 1-4). and got an A+ cert with no studying, would i find that portion of the test hard?


I doubt it, there really was not very much stuff on networking and from the percent breakdown its only worth 10% and 5% of that should have been covered in the class. The only thing that might help is a network plus book because it talks about different protocols etc. May not even want to study with it just have for a reference. Alot of that kind of stuff I could find in "Dictionary of Computer and Internet Terms (ISBN: 978-0-7641-3417-3)". For the record I did not have the network plus book and have not taken the test but it seems like it might be a good reference. Hope that helps.


----------



## Shima (Jun 16, 2011)

Leverage said:


> I took and passed the new format PE Electrical Computer exam. Get the NCEES Sample exam. I used the EERM and mostly a Computer Architecture book by Hennesey and Patterson. A good software engineering text would be good however, I don't know of one.



Hi Leverage,

I looked for the architecture book you mentioned. There are several book by Hennesey. Will you please give me more description of the book and if any other book you used. I have to take the exam again. any help is appritiated.


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (Jun 17, 2011)

Shima,

Leverage's post was from two years ago, you might not get a response.

Here's a book list that might help:

BOOK LIST

Computer Module

Schaum's Computer networking, Computer Architecture, Software Engineering and Operating Systems.

Also (these are more expensive):

Computer Engineering: Hardware Design

by M. Morris Mano

• ISBN-10: 0131629263

• ISBN-13: 978-0131629264

Computer Organization and Design: The Hardware/Software Interface

by David A. Patterson , John L. Hennessy

• ISBN-10: 1558604286

• ISBN-13: 978-1558604285

Computer System Architecture

by M. Morris Mano

• ISBN-10: 0131755633

• ISBN-13: 978-0131755635

Software Engineering: Principles and Practice

by Hans van Vliet

• ISBN-10: 0471975087

• ISBN-13: 978-0471975083

Network Analysis, Architecture and Design

by James D. McCabe

• ISBN-10: 1558608877

• ISBN-13: 978-1558608870

Operating Systems: Internals and Design Principles

by William Stallings

• ISBN-10: 0131479547

• ISBN-13: 978-0131479548


----------



## Shima (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks for the respond. As soon as I post my questions, I realized the Leverage post was too old and was not expecting to get an answer back. I appreciate your respond. I will check the book list you sent me. Thanks again.



Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP said:


> Shima,
> Leverage's post was from two years ago, you might not get a response.
> 
> Here's a book list that might help:
> ...


----------

